# Obito,Madara and Juubi enter the Marvel Verse



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Edo Regeneration off, how far can they go?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

They suffocate in space.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

not further then New York


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Tony needed some new test subjects for his new suits .


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Im thinking in putting back Edo Regen on, which imo its kinda like a counter for someone like Magneto(who i believe isnt a planetbuster).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Mole Man adopts Juubi








> Im thinking to putting back Edo Regen on, which imo its kinda like a counter for someone like Magneto.


no


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Xavier gets a new pet.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 7, 2013)

>Implying planetbusting is needed to put any of them down


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Mole Man adopts Juubi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is immortal, his soul is stuck in this world, infinite Chakra so Magneto's powers are kinda useless, he could trap him with Mokuton, Obito soulfucks him and Juubi spams Bijudama.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Anything above mid end country would kill any Edo.

Pro-tip: Mid end country is what a lot of Marvel characters use to brush their teeth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> He is immortal, his soul is stuck in this world, infinite Chakra so Magneto's powers are kinda useless, he could trap him with Mokuton, Obito soulfucks him and Juubi spams Bijudama.


no

Magneto kills all 3 in 20 different ways before they process a thought

literally


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

So they stop at Hulk or Iron Man(without using his strongest armors)?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Anything above mid end country would kill any Edo.
> 
> Pro-tip: Mid end country is what a lot of Marvel characters use to brush their teeth.



Nope, they use Mid end Country as TP .


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Tony needed some new test subjects for his new suits .



This is honestly the best answer 

Who could they even survive against.
Everything in Marvel's so...on another tier.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Everything in Marvel's so...on another tier.



Including Aunt May


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Serious answer.

They beat everyone who's street level, Spiderman and the like with no difficulty.

They start running in to trouble once they get to Superhero teams really.

I wouldn't be surprised if they could clear a lot of cities by virtue of the Juubi being able to nuke from the other side of the country.

Iron Man is probably one of the best answers to where they stop actually.

He can deal with everything they have to throw at him I think.

They would enter and screw a lot of things up, but as soon as they attract too much attention they're gone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Namor should wreck em easily I think


I'm not sure where She-Hulk ranks when she hasn't worked out prior .. Thing level ? higher ? how much higher ?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Including Aunt May



Ultimately finishing with


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

If they start in New York they are fuck, completely fucked.

It is just a matter of who notice them first Tony, Avengers, The Baxter Building, Spidey with his Iron Spider suit .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, but if they randomly drop in the verse how likely are they to run into Namor?

OP where do you wanna drop them exactly?

If you drop them too close to anyone who's anyone they won;t get very far.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> This is honestly the best answer
> 
> Who could they even survive against.
> Everything in Marvel's so...on another tier.



There are plenty of Marvel characters at or below country level.
You just have to look... quite a bit lower on the totem pole. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To take this thread more seriously than it merits, this team should do fine against any island-to-country level brawler or brick, since Obito can outmaneuver them and Juubi can overpower them. Dunno exactly what exactly that equates to in Marvel tiers though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> If they start in New York they are fuck, completely fucked.
> 
> It is just a matter of who notice them first Tony, Avengers, The Baxter Building, *Spidey with his Iron Spider suit *.



What feats does the Iron Spider suit have?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Most Brawlers who are island to low country in Marvel are unphase by any non nuke missile. Obito and Madara on their own isnt doing jack shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Yeah, but if they randomly drop in the verse how likely are they to run into Namor?
> 
> OP where do you wanna drop them exactly?
> 
> If you drop them too close to anyone who's anyone they won;t get very far.


I just view these kinds of threads as a power ranking tbh 

and not think about who they can run into


----------



## Krypton (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Anything above mid end country would kill any Edo.
> 
> Pro-tip: Mid end country is what a lot of Marvel characters use to brush their teeth.



Don't matter if you kill an Edo with country level blast, or 10 of them, as long as the Soul is bound to the world there summon too, they'll just regenerate. The soul needs to be destroy, set free or seal to stop an edo completely.

Any way, as for this fight, they don't get far.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2013)

I would pay to see Scarlet Witch say no more Obito Madara or Juubi... and Naruto



> Don't matter if you kill an Edo with country level blast, or 10 of them, as long as the Soul is bound the world there summon too, they'll just regenerate. The soul needs to be destroy, set free or seal to stop an edo completely.



Country Blast is the highest they have shown to survive.. unless you claiming they can regenerate from planetbusters


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

This will not end well. They'll either run into characters that can overpower them or out H4X them e.g any decently strong psionic could enslave them all at once despite not being near them in destructive power or durability. 

They'll I suppose *do well against pure physical characters that are within the same range as them* but as we go higher no shortage of science H4X, special powers or just plain overpowering stats to wipe the floor with them. 


Getting a good match for HST characters and Marvel/DC ones is not possible(actually it would apply to any high tier verse where the gaps are huge and there are always characters with H4X way above what they should have at certain levels), they'll(HST) either stomp or get stomped.



> Don't matter if you kill an Edo with country level blast, or 10 of them, as long as the Soul is bound to the world there summon too, they'll just regenerate. The soul needs to be destroy, set free or seal to stop an edo completely.
> 
> Any way, as for this fight, they don't get far



They can be killed just fine without that, why would one of them believe they could be killed otherwise?Has the whole Edos can regen from anything including atomisation wank come back?Is there anything in the manga to support this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I would pay to see Scarlet Witch say no more Obito Madara or Juubi... and Naruto


why not the entire HST while she's at it ? 




> Getting a good match for HST characters and Marvel ones is not possible, they'll(HST) either stomp or get stomped.


pretty much


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Krypton said:


> Don't matter if you kill an Edo with country level blast, or 10 of them, as long as the Soul is bound to the world there summon too, they'll just regenerate. The soul needs to be destroy, set free or seal to stop an edo completely.
> 
> Any way, as for this fight, they don't get far.



...

I'm pretty sure this has been settled for years. 

Edo are a walking NLF that is capped at country level.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> why not the entire HST while she's at it ?
> 
> 
> pretty much



She can take OP after Its done lol... Bleach should have never been born


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> If they start in New York they are fuck, completely fucked.
> 
> It is just a matter of who notice them first Tony, Avengers, The Baxter Building, Spidey with his Iron Spider suit .



With prep its a stomp.... when u have geniuses in Richards and Stark 



Endless said:


> Yeah, but if they randomly drop in the verse how likely are they to run into Namor?
> 
> OP where do you wanna drop them exactly?
> 
> If you drop them too close to anyone who's anyone they won;t get very far.



Oh yeah forgot about that part, dropping them in NY as first trip for them. No prep for the superheroes/villains.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> What feats does the Iron Spider suit have?



Increase everything Spidey already has and put him around a class 60 maybe higher. Add in other benefits from Iron Mans suits such has hypersonic flight. More than enough to take out Obito and Madara before they can react with the Juubi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> She can take OP after Its done lol... Bleach should have never been born


it's the only way to cure the cancer 

reality warp it


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Increase everything Spidey already has and put him around a class 60 maybe higher. Add in other benefits from Iron Mans suits such has hypersonic flight. More than enough to take out Obito and Madara before they can react with the Juubi.



Even if Madara starts in perfect Susanoo?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Madara is rather useless here I'd say except for his sleeping forest maybe

Juubi makes his firepower irrelevant and Obito has better hax


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> With prep its a stomp.... when u have geniuses in Richards and Stark
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh yeah forgot about that part, dropping them in NY as first trip for them. No prep for the superheroes/villains.*



That was a fun 5 minutes for them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Increase everything Spidey already has and put him around a class 60 maybe higher. Add in other benefits from Iron Mans suits such has hypersonic flight. More than enough to take out Obito and Madara before they can react with the Juubi.



You are going to have to quantify his strength, class 60 is vague as not all characters within a same class have similar feats. Hypersonic flight at what speeds?

EDIT So they're being dropped in the same city as the FF4, Avengers, X-men and others?Giant monster goes on rampage and gets attention, it then ends immediately after the first superhero team arrives. 

If you just want an idea on where they'll rank then that scenario will not help them.

Did I mention Asgard is currently there?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> That was a fun 5 minutes for them.



Who else is in NY? The X-Men I believe and Magneto's army..., and fodders in the goblins, Venom, Carnage,Captain America,Red Skull,Blade,etc


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You are going to have to quantify his strength, class 60 is vague as not all characters within a same class have similar feats. Hypersonic flight at what speeds?
> 
> EDIT So they're being dropped in the same city as the FF4, Avengers, X-men and others?Giant monster goes on rampage and gets attention, it then ends immediately after the first superhero team arrives.
> 
> ...



Or Madara starts in perfect Susanoo,summons Mokuton/mindfuck a good chunk of them, then Obito soul fucks them.

Remember that they(Marvel) dont have prep...


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Most Brawlers who are island to low country in Marvel are unphase by any non nuke missile. *Obito and Madara on their own isnt doing jack shit.*



Not destructively, of course.
BFR or sleep though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Current Carnage is not fodder to the likes of Madara and Obito. 




That being said Symbiote's weakness to heat and sound could help the Narutoside win. Juubi could nuke them all but I was'nt arguing Juubi vs Carnage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

As long as the Baxter Building is in NY , it is a solid 5 minutes. Xmen might not be quick to response but the F4 and Tony will be.

@TF- The suit is supposedly slightly below IM most standard suit in Civil War.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

> Or Madara starts in perfect Susanoo,summons Mokuton/mindfuck a good chunk of them, then Obito soul fucks them.
> 
> Remember that they(Marvel) dont have prep.



so basically a spam answer?I can do this too
-Johnny Nukes them with the heat of a supernova
-Storm creates a solar flare to kill them
-Magneto can do a 1,000 things to them like wormhole them into a Sun
-Ironman cuts them down with his blade
-Loki turns Juubi into his pet if Thor does'nt arrive and kill everyone
-Susan opens up a forcefield in their brains to name some things
-Skaar punches them to the nearest planet
-Darwin adapts to them
etc

You make a claim then you explain why many of those characters will stand around and allow this because you seem to believe Obito, Madara and Juubi bring something special to the table most superhero teams and decently powerful characters have'nt fought throughout their career?This requires that the Naruto side has feats comparable to many of the overpowered characters in NY.

Emma Frost, Marvel Girl and other strong psionics would be the ones doing the mindrape here.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> ...
> 
> I'm pretty sure this has been settled for years.
> 
> Edo are a walking NLF that is capped at country level.



Wasnt the lowest they regenerated from dust too? So much for the soul NLF


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You are going to have to quantify his strength, class 60 is vague as not all characters within a same class have similar feats. Hypersonic flight at what speeds?
> 
> EDIT So they're being dropped in the same city as the FF4, Avengers, X-men and others?Giant monster goes on rampage and gets attention, it then ends immediately after the first superhero team arrives.
> 
> ...



The smell of overkill in the morning.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Including Aunt May





I give you Aunt May: Herald of Galactus.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 7, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I give you Aunt May: Herald of Galactus.



I remember that 

You have some scans of her kicking ass too?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Wasnt the lowest they regenerated from dust too? So much for the soul NLF



An edo has never been reduced to dust AFAIK.

On the Flipside Madara is completely sure he can regen from Juubi's country busting 400km wide blasts.

So if you want to kill an Edo you need to apply more then 80 Teratons worth of energy to them.

Side note: a punch that can kill people who can take 80 Teratons won't kill them either, it won;t scatter them enough.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> An edo has never been reduced to dust AFAIK.



Oh? 

Chuncks of flesh then?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

That sounds about right I dunno. 

But there comes a time when you have to go beyond simply taking feats at face value.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Unrelated I just discovered Frog Thor.

I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Before this thread gets out of hand I'm not doubting this team can win some fights but they are not taking heavy hitters like Magneto, Hulks, Emma Frost, Susan Storm, Ironman, Doctor Doom(he'll come rushing to NY in no time to see what's going on), Doctor Strange and many others. So no they are not putting half of NY Marvel cast to sleep unless we're counting nameless fodder and street levels. 

Perucho: If you don't know what the other side can do, ask for feats instead of randomly spouting nonsense.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Frog thor?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> so basically a spam answer?I can do this too
> -Johnny Nukes them with the heat of a supernova
> -Storm creates a solar flare to kill them
> -Magneto can do a 1,000 things to them like wormhole them into a Sun
> ...



Well they dont know about Obito's intangibility, and cant he just go underground? Thats how he survived Bijudamas, and plus as someone mentioned, Madara has (powerscaling) Country Level durability.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Hank Pym will rassle himself a Juubi .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

man, if these guys start on any of the many many many world locations, they won't last five minutes
They won't last five minutes in wakanda, five minutes in Latveria, five minutes in New York, it's really just not going to happen

The question is, if it requires all the way up to an avengers team to take them out, or does it only take, say The Runaways to kill them
Surely they're not even x-tinction level threat

Hell, the young avengers solo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> man, if these guys start on any of the many many many world locations, they won't last five minutes
> They won't last five minutes in wakanda, five minutes in Latveria, five minutes in New York, it's really just not going to happen
> 
> The question is, if it requires all the way up to an avengers team to take them out, or does it only take, say The Runaways to kill them
> ...



Or the X-force. Cannon Ball will have a field day with the Juubi blast.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Well they dont know about Obito's intangibility, and cant he just go underground? Thats how he survived Bijudamas, and plus as someone mentioned, Madara has (powerscaling) Country Level durability.



The Vision casually solos




Endless said:


> Frog thor?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh

my

god.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Unrelated I just discovered Frog Thor.



Ripple channeled through Mjolnir 






Eldritch Sukima said:


> I give you Aunt May: Herald of Galactus.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> That sounds about right I dunno.
> 
> But there comes a time when you have to go beyond simply taking feats at face value.



Molecule Man flattens them with this in any case:


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2013)

The only reason edo's are capped at country level is because no one want's to deal with the shitstorm that comes with their nigh infinite regen aka NLF. They really can't be destroyed as long as their souls are attached to the world. I hate to sound like a full wanker or noob or whatever, but you may have to destroy the world they are attached to just to stop them really. Well that or bind them.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The only reason edo's are capped at country level is because no one want's to deal with the shitstorm that comes with there nigh infinite regen aka NLF. They really can't be destroyed as long as their souls are attached to the world. I hate to sound like a full wanker or noob or whatever, but you may have to destroy the world they are attached to just to stop them really.......


or just use many of the exotic hax that everyone and their grandmother has in Marvel


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 7, 2013)

We need a Frog Thor and Herald May team up ASAP.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The only reason edo's are capped at country level is because no one want's to deal with the shitstorm that comes with there nigh infinite regen aka NLF. They really can't be destroyed as long as their souls are attached to the world. I hate to sound like a full wanker or noob or whatever, but you may have to destroy the world they are attached to just to stop them really.......



Their souls are anchored to Narutoverse earth.

Anyone uncapable on dimensional travel gets stomped.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Well they dont know about Obito's intangibility, and cant he just go underground? Thats how he survived Bijudamas, and plus as someone mentioned, Madara has (powerscaling) Country Level durability.



They don't(some of them could probe the Naruto teams minds and project it to others however) but they have ways to get around those assuming the character can't hurt his kind of intangibility. 

What is his durability going to do if he's turned into a vegetable or banished to some other dimension?



> Hell, the young avengers solo



Well Wanda's children are H4X. Speed is Quicksilver speed and can vibrate himself or others through walls, Wiccan is powerful enough to be considered amongst the top 3 magic users alongside Doom and Children's Crusade Wanda, even Magneto considered Wiccan as more powerful than him.

Ironlad/young Kang was once part of the group and he put Doom and Magneto in some kind of time stasis with his 30th century tech.

But only those 2-3 members of the group can.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

that shit didn't fly when fuujin was around five years ago, that shit don't fly now


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What is his durability going to do if he's turned into a vegetable or banished to some other dimension?



It depends how you view Tobi's hax.



If he is in intang form then you'd need feats of cross-dimensional telepathy.

If he gets BFR'd he can simply return to his own dimension and then from there to earth?

I dunno about the latter.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Fuujin also claimed Sasuke could smite the Sun with his AM.....



> If he is in intang form then you'd need feats of cross-dimensional telepathy



Yes I know but what kind?Psionics in Marvel can astral project themselves and fight on the astral plane or influence things on more than the physical plane depending on the level of the psionic. 

Dimensional is do able with the right science H4X, magic, psionic powers or power set so what kind matters. Then there characters like Hulk who say screw logic even worse and do it physically.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Dimension travel is cake walk in Marvel , remember shield has a prison in the Negative Zone.

And making deals with Mephisto for souls seems to be common with street levelers .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

if the guy is intangible then all it takes is one of the trillion intangibility proof attacks availuable, but even if this were luffy fetus with down syndrome thread, there is still the tiny fact that self intang. makes your enemy bfr himself, which renders arguing the point retarded


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Fuujin also claimed Sasuke could smite the Sun with his AM.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again it depends.

Calling Tobi's hax dimensional is wrong IMO.

It's more like universal really.

He transports himself to a completely different place.

The astral plane is like another layer of the universe in Marvel right?

Don't really have in depth experience with Marvel telepaths.

If they can lock onto Tobi's universe/dimension/whatever it is and travel there they can effectively create a similar situation to the one that was in the Manga.

Kakashi transported himself to Tobi's universe and attacked him whenever he tried to phase.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

However Tobi only has 5 minutes where he can do that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> if the guy is intangible then all it takes is one of the trillion intangibility proof attacks availuable, but even if this were luffy fetus with down syndrome thread, there is still the tiny fact that self intang. makes your enemy bfr himself, which renders arguing the point retarded



Tobi's intang works by phasing himself into another Dimension.

The longest he can hold it for is 5 minutes though.

So he can survive 10 minutes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

comparing dimensional hax is kinda hard since obviously every fiction has its own different dimensions


I'd say some equalization is required  so basically having dimensional hax/feats lets you screw with other guys with dimensional hax


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> *Their souls are anchored to Narutoverse earth.*
> 
> Anyone uncapable on dimensional travel gets stomped.



Forgot about that. Though I believe if their going to fight in another world, they'll be attached to that one. Otherwise they'll just get an arm blown off and not regen from it. Kind of defeats the purpose of calling them an Edo. 

As I said in my edited post, they can still be binded, sealed, or trapped somewhere else (another dimension maybe? ).

Just had a thought, can edos be mindfucked?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

tobi is still telepathically conected to the universe, so he's still getting his ass handed by any person with telepathy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

> can edos be mindfucked?


why   not ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hell, Pixie and her soul dagger rape


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2013)

Aren't they mind controlled upon summoned and Ino did mind control one of ginkaku/kinkaku I kinda forgot


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> tobi is still telepathically conected to the universe, so he's still getting his ass handed by any person with telepathy.



Interesting. 

What are you basing this on?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually that reminds me that tobi resisted mind control recently.

Ino-level MC but still.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What are you basing this on?



Exclusion
He is either anchored in this earth and thus vulnerable to any telepathic rape, or he isn't, and his intangibility is a form of BFR which equal an instant win for the marvel universe anyway


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

it would be really hilarious tho, if he used Uchiha Art of Run no Jutsu into another world, and then the juggernaut just comes after him shouting "SURPRISE friend"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Exclusion
> He is either anchored in this earth and thus vulnerable to any telepathic rape, or he isn't, and his intangibility is a form of BFR which equal an instant win for the marvel universe anyway



Alright.

Not actually sure which it is.

Either way a loss though, so the points no longer relevant.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, him actually fucking up thanks to ino is a testament to his patheticness rather than his strength, considering Ino's technique can be rebuffed by having a real bad mood
Ironic considering that her chakra hair technique would actually be a fuckton more useful in battle


----------



## Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

Dartg, is that a LoL set?


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Exclusion
> *He is either anchored in this earth and thus vulnerable to any telepathic rape*, or he isn't, and his intangibility is a form of BFR which equal an instant win for the marvel universe anyway



Don't see where you're getting the bolded from. Why does he have to be "anchored", and how exactly does this "anchor" allow mindrape to affect you if you're in another dimension? Is this some kind of universal principle of dimensional travel? I would think it varies from fiction to fiction and ability to ability.

It seems like this only works if you define self-BFR as "any dimensional phasing that lets you not be vulnerable to mindrape", which is circular reasoning.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The only reason edo's are capped at country level is because no one want's to deal with the shitstorm that comes with their nigh infinite regen aka NLF. They really can't be destroyed as long as their souls are attached to the world. I hate to sound like a full wanker or noob or whatever, but you may have to destroy the world they are attached to just to stop them really. Well that or bind them.....



Edos hasnt regenerated from atoms, much less nothingness

Attacks far above country-busting erases them from existence, period


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

There's two types of dimensional "phasing" in which you either teleport elsewhere, or you tune your mass out of shift with reality
With one of those, your mind is still present in this universe and is vulnerable to mindrape
With the other one, it implies a return in order to effectively do anything other than being "intangible" which opens up a window for mindrape anyway


----------



## Xrdv (Jan 7, 2013)

they can go very far!

They can even end up in space!

This is a rape with or without Edo regen


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't really think of any other ways for Tobi to be useful here.

He gimps his own hax by BFRing anyone to his dimension, so he can't even really do that.

He could suicide against one of the stronger characters maybe.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Dartg, is that a LoL set?



Yup.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Can't really think of any other ways for Tobi to be useful here.
> 
> He gimps his own hax by BFRing anyone to his dimension, so he can't even really do that.
> 
> He could suicide against one of the stronger characters maybe.



probably wouldn't work.
Doctor Strange would just nab them from wherever obito takes them


----------



## Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Yup.



You like LoL too much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Tobi "usefulness" would be phasing Juubi to protect it from conventional damage


although it seems he can't do that if he has to suppress it

but if it's Juubi on his own and Tobi is free then he should be able to


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

How long does it take Strange to locate a specific frequency of universe/dimension and grab them though?

How focused does he have to be to do it as well?

Could effectively remove Strange and whoever he BFR's from the game for some time.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> You like LoL too much.



Not really.

I've just been running through lol sets for lack of anything else that piques my interest


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Tobi is not BFRing anyone of note because he won't be touching anyone of note


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

It just occurred to me Purple man amped could solo this shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Seriously why is Tobi's dimensional ability so much more special than others?If he's just hiding in his own little dimension then almost any kind of cross dimensional telepathy feat will have to do unless someone gives a better idea on the nature of his dimension, from what I gather it's limited to any place in the universe at best, Earth to Moon range going by feats?. His intangibility is him moving parts through dimensions and his limit is 5 minutes plus he has to attack while not intangible?(just checking to see if Kishi has added anything on his intangibility).

Psylocke has a blade of psychic energy which works on a being like Proteus who is also psychic energy, the blade in question can cut souls too, would such a weapon work on the above ability if it cuts beyond the physical plane?

Would any psychic with astral projection or the ability to telepathically influence things on the astral plane or some other dimensional plane from Earth be able to reach his dimension?Because I don't see why not so far.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tobi's hax phase shifts him basically.

He obviously can't attack while phase shifted, that would make no sense.

That;s about it.

already conceded on the mind-rape.


----------



## Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Not really.
> 
> I've just been running through lol sets for lack of anything else that piques my interest



Watch a new anime or something. Like Gundam.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Watch a new anime or something. Like Gundam.



Don't worry so much Lightning.

I'll be back to Homestuck sets soon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Something that happens right in front of strange's face is pretty instant to track down


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

So he can feel where Tobi's taking them or whatever then?


----------



## Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Don't worry so much Lightning.
> 
> I'll be back to Homestuck sets soon.



 Do something new.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Tobi's hax phase shifts him basically.
> 
> He obviously can't attack while phase shifted, that would make no sense.
> 
> ...



Just want to know the nature of his ability, don't read Naruto or the HST anymore plus stay away from the threads involving them a lot so I needed some info.

It's cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> So he can feel where Tobi's taking them or whatever then?



yup
Hell, he could do it even when he was a brainless zombie corpse


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> So he can feel where Tobi's taking them or whatever then?



Doctor Strange?Oh yes he has no shortage of cosmic artifacts or magic powers to do that. Plus he's a powerful telepath, he stalemated Moon Dragon in a direct mental assualt battle in Infinity Abyss arc and knows astral projection. Strange is one of the characters with the highest chance of finding Tobi. He could call upon the powers of the Vishanti to easily do so if need be and let's be honest, it would never go to that.

Strange could solo the HSTx10,000 like it's nothing(even that will not do justice to the gap in power), you don't put Naruto characters against such a powerful mage.

The Naruto team is never going to be a threat requiring Thor, Strange and the like. It's going to be a cakewalk for characters far lower on the totem pole than them. 

It will take 5 minutes or less to deal with them depending on who gets there first to clean them up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

then again, stephen strange is a rather high tier to face them
Nico Minoru could probably do it just as easily


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Just want to know the nature of his ability, don't read Naruto or the HST anymore plus stay away from the threads involving them a lot so I needed some info.
> 
> It's cool.



That's about it really.

Phase shifting is a nice way to describe it in totality.

Nothing new or interesting besides maybe the ability to shift sections of his body instead of his whole body.

It's also quite quick if that means anything.

Tobi might be relegated to sitting back and shifting the Juubi away from harm like Flutter said.

He also has the Rinnegan actually but has no feats using it.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> There's two types of dimensional "phasing" in which you either teleport elsewhere, *or you tune your mass out of shift with reality
> With one of those, your mind is still present in this universe and is vulnerable to mindrape*
> With the other one, it implies a return in order to effectively do anything other than being "intangible" which opens up a window for mindrape anyway



Ah, that makes it clear. I see your distinction now. Still, I've never seen Obito's ability considered an auto-self-loss before... That just seems somewhat disingenious.

'Course you're right that it can be dealt with in other ways regardless. Any character with casual interdimensional warp feats for example, or decent interdimensional magic.



Endless said:


> Can't really think of any other ways for Tobi to be useful here.
> 
> He gimps his own hax by BFRing anyone to his dimension, so he can't even really do that.
> 
> He could suicide against one of the stronger characters maybe.



S'been established for a while now that Tobi is shitty in battles against more than one opponent, ever since Kakashi tore him a new one in cubeworld. He can easily BFR any low-hypersonic or slower character nomatter how tough, but after that he's only really good for taking out fodder.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

This reminds me of Ares and how he could just chop across dimensions, and be at best, amused by the trickery


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

The Cuckoos would do it, Ares would not be needed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

How about Madara's sleep pollen then?

Kilometres wide and puts people to sleep quite fast.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

> Ah, that makes it clear. I see your distinction now. Still, I've never seen Obito's ability considered an auto-self-loss before... That just seems somewhat disingenious.



It's not an auto-loss ability
BFR only counts as a win if the oponent is rendered with no sustainable way to return

For example, if you and I were in a fight and all I could do was teleport you the upstairs apartment, well, you can just keep coming down as often as I can keep teleporting you up
Then it's a stalemate
If I teleport you to the upstairs apartment inside of Ms Hannigan's sex cage, then that is a BFR

If I can shoot one fireball and you can teleport yourself to the upstairs apartment and come back down when I'm out of fireballs, then that's just effective dodging
Obito doesn't loose by running away. He looses by running away and not being able to come back


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> How about Madara's sleep pollen then?
> 
> Kilometres wide and puts people to sleep quite fast.



somehow I don't see how vicodin dust will cut the trick


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> How about Madara's sleep pollen then?
> 
> Kilometres wide and puts people to sleep quite fast.



Won't work against anyone with any sort of air manipulation, fully sealed armor or non-organic physiology, but other than that it could actually be pretty damn potent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Cuckoos would do it, Ares would not be needed.



they would
Probably from the other side of the planet


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

feebas_factor said:


> Won't work against anyone with any sort of air manipulation, fully sealed armor or non-organic physiology, but other than that it could actually be pretty damn potent.



Quicksilver tornadoes it into space.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Then he vibrates a lead pipe inside each individual's skull


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

*Depends on where he does it*, in direct battle there are characters who could counter either by teleporting, putting up barriers, burning it away, blowing it away, freeze it, armor that adjusts body functions or in Darwin's case adapt. He could catch many off guard if he does it from far away enough but still be stopped by several. 

On the other hand a giant monster is going to catch attention of either Shield, FF4, X-men, Asgardians, Avengers and whatever else is roaming about the City on that given day then be put down immediately.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> somehow I don't see how vicodin dust will cut the trick



Put the Kage's to sleep pretty much instantly but anyone of note is easily way above them, might wipe fodder annoyances though.

Madara has Rinnegan absorption as well, but that would only work for energy blasts that aren't tech based.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Depends on where he does it*, in direct battle there are characters who could counter either by teleporting, putting up barriers, burning it away, blowing it away or in Darwin's case adapt. He could catch many off guard if he does it from far away enough but still be stopped by several. On the other hand a giant monster is going to catch attention of either Shield, FF4, X-men, Asgardians, Avengers and whatever else is roaming about the City on that given day then be put down immediately.





If Juubi pops up and immediately fires a BB first thing that'd wipe the city.

Juubi can take his own blast, madara will regen and tabi can phase shift.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Quicksilver tornadoes it into space.



Yeah, more or less. Potent and widespread but easily dealt with by a variety of abilities.



Banhammer said:


> Then he vibrates a lead pipe inside each individual's skull





I really never quite got why vibes are so overhyped sometimes. That obviously won't do anything to Juubi, Obito can just phase out of the way, and AFAIK vibrations haven't been shown to penetrate energy constructs like Madara's Susanoo (though if a Quicksilver feat has been shown that proves otherwise I'd be very interested to see it).


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems like an indicently easy technique to circumvent

I remember there being a story arc where the scarlet witch soloed an attack like that

Only instead of putting people to sleep it killed them and melted their skulls off


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

He'd wipe out characters without the durability assuming they get caught by surprise, some may sense danger and some may not but then the ones who could tank the blast will survive and those would include characters like Hulk, Thor and the like so that would lead to an even faster end.



> I really never quite got why vibes are so overhyped sometimes



Imagine a lead pipe phased and unphased directly in the brain even country busting durability exterior would not save from that. No comment on Juubi but pointing in general. Phasing through physical objects allows one to ignore physical durability so it is hyped as useful especially if the character has the speed so in vs it's considered useful unless

-Character using it is too slow to blitz before opponent can counter
-Opponent can regen
-Opponent's interior durability is comparable to their external
-Opponent has some kind of anti-phase ability
-Reality warping
etc

Since I have not read Naruto in over a year won't comment on if this will work on Juubi or not.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Depends.

I would count that as getting further into the verse


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

feebas_factor said:


> I really never quite got why vibes are so overhyped sometimes. That obviously won't do anything to Juubi, Obito can just phase out of the way, and AFAIK vibrations haven't been shown to penetrate energy constructs like Madara's Susanoo (though if a Quicksilver feat has been shown that proves otherwise I'd be very interested to see it).



Jubbi is not the issue, I mentioned the "individuals", but Obito can't phase out of it, because like it was pointed out, that's not how his intangibility works.
Pietro however can tag Madara loooong before madara can put a susanoo out, but even if madara does put it before, than nightcrawler just teleports the same rod inside Madara's skull


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

> madara will regen and tabi can phase shift.


it would be much simpler for Tobi to simply shift Madara as well


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

the problem with the cloud spore is that there are just so many option to rape that choice that makes it hard to reasonably argue against it

Cloud 9 could probably handle it, the steam chick from Academy could handle it, god knows Storm could handle it from the other side of the planet, Sue Richards could just bubble them
Too many options


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

this would be less of a mess with a simple gauntlet rather dropping smack in the middle of Superhero Central


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Depends.
> 
> I would count that as getting further into the verse



Depends on who all are currently present in the city at that time because there is a HUGE list of characters who at one point were in Marvel NY that could do this. Many of whom are not even needed for this job.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

what if


the trio get basic knowledge on the verse and try to form an alliance with supervillains first

who would work with them and how far would this alliance go ?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 7, 2013)

No one with any credibility as a villain would want to work with this laughable trio fluttershit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

They aren't bloodlusted so maybe the first thing they do is run as far away from the Juubi as possible to save themselves.

Though that would require knowledge they don't have.

What if Madara drops a metoer on NY to serve as a distraction?

It's somthing they can stop (unlike Juubi blast) so instead of focusing Madara and Tobi they might go for the meteor.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> the problem with the cloud spore is that there are just so many option to rape that choice that makes it hard to reasonably argue against it
> 
> Cloud 9 could probably handle it, the steam chick from Academy could handle it, god knows Storm could handle it from the other side of the planet, Sue Richards could just bubble them
> Too many options



Iceman could freeze Juubi and Madara at once. Tobi will have to materialise eventually and he can't kill Iceman so even he gets absolute zero'd when he unphases, he won't get a second chance.

Really the list of characters who could win this is too huge because the Naruto team simply does not measure up. A shorter list would be those they can beat one on one.

To answer the scenario of OP:They get nuked or stomped hilariously once someone takes notice, Shield alone has the tech thanks to the stuff Stark gave them like mini black hole bombs and Shield is'nt located on the ground so nuking the city would do nothing.

To answer the main question of the OP: Not very far they'll beat someone within mountain to island level range without any H4X at best.


----------



## Xrdv (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what if
> 
> 
> the trio get basic knowledge on the verse and try to form an alliance with supervillains first
> ...



Major villains don't do deals with weaklings that have nothing to offer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Juubi shows up, cause some damage....
Same time an alarm is sent to at least 10 different locations.

So either he be hearing : Its clobbering Time and see an Orange rock followed by a flying flame falling towards it.

See a  hammer being toss towards it (He wont see this hammer coming just being generous here).

Or see one large repulsor beam to the face if Stark can make up his mind  on which armour to bring.

Or see a 500 foot tall Man bringing his boot down. 

Then around 3 minutes later a team of teenagers come jumping out a jet in some colour coordinated spandex co led  by 1 street level with the regen that is capable of tanking anything the Juubi dishes out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

A bijudama would be endlessly hilarious because it would just end with something like Thor putting it back against them like a lacrosse ball


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

> What if Madara drops a metoer on NY to serve as a distraction?



-Ironman has stopped one that was the size of Manhattan in one of his much older armors

-Magneto could do something like chuck it back to them. 

-Kitty could phase it, she's phased far bigger through the planet

-Hercules could punt it right back, any major hitter would laugh at this
etc

Giant monster and dropping meteors means more attention in which case this ends in a pico second if say Asgard is disturbed or annoyed by the racket.



> Major villains don't do deals with weaklings that have nothing to offer



Also this. The idea that the Naruto side could offer anything of value outside being canon fodder to them is hilarious.

EDIT Is Silver Surfer still living with the Asgardians?He is'nt needed but it would be hilarious if they tried dropping an asteroid while he's around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

500 foot is too small to try and step on Juubi actually 

but the point is made


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> who would work with them and how far would this alliance go ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Marvel once again showing why it's top dog. 

They really don't get far at all. 

What if they started in the middle of a desert or something? 

or a different country.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

I see potential there 



what about Spidey villains ? excluding Osborn


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Just as long as that country isn't anywhere on europe because they have england and latveria there

Or Africa, because they have wakanda there

Or Asia, because they have the commie super heros there

Or South America, because they have... huh

South America is probably okay


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Marvel once again showing why it's top dog.
> 
> They really don't get far at all.
> 
> ...


stop grasping at straws Dartg


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

No wait, I think the children of the vault are in south america
Those guys are _scary_
Like, if every x-man was magneto

Or was it India?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

the hulk is in south america a lot.

Not the moon either, Blackbolt lives there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

this thread is quite educating


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Just as long as that country isn't anywhere on europe because they have england and latveria there
> 
> Or Africa, because they have wakanda there
> 
> ...





Banhammer said:


> No wait, I think the children of the vault are in south america
> Those guys are _scary_
> Like, if every x-man was magneto
> 
> Or was it India?





> the hulk is in south america a lot.
> 
> Not the moon either, Blackbolt lives there




Finding this genuinely hilarious at this point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Marvel Canada is off-limits too


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Definitely not Canada.
Those guys have weapon X, and department H and hell

yeah

One of the hells is in Canada

I would say maybe try the middle of the ocean but Namor has a very short temper, specially when he's horny


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of members from the X-force also do couple black ops in South America as well.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 7, 2013)

was honestly expecting more narutards to show up in the thread when I first clicked it.

Was pleasantly surprised to see none of that and just a bunch of amusing posts that illustrate why having 70-80 years of canon material to go off of makes finding decent fights an utter bitch


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Marvel Antarctica.

What about that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Marvel Canada is off-limits too



You mad Canuckrine has better regen than edos .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Endless said:


> Marvel Antarctica.
> 
> What about that?



Savage land.
Vibranium hooked dinossaur robots
Not for the faint of heart


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Namor actually was around for 70+ rl years 

most of Marvel is younger then that though


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to mention Santa Claus.
That guy is fucked up man.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Australia?

Middle east?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2013)

what about Africa?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Not to mention Santa Claus.
> That guy is fucked up man.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Africa's already been answered


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> what about Africa?


Wakanda


Endless said:


> Australia?



Australians


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Australia .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, Madara Obito and the Juubi are dropped in Marvel Australia, how far do they get

Clearly, a thread for the ages


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2013)

Almost 10 pages. Drop them in Philippines...... No marvel heroes in the Philippines and they can start nuking from there Maybe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

rl Australia bites them to death


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

They would'nt do well in any country because due to decades of history some overpowered character has been there at one point or another, like practically every noteable one at one point or another travelled the world e.g Thor, Firelord, Airwalker, Silver Surfer,Doom, Magneto, High Evolutionary, Xavier, Legion, Hulks. Tibet is basically where Doom and Doctor Strange learnt magic from monks(his mother is a gypsy too but not upto date with his latest origins) and Ancient one respectively for example. Good thing no one asked UK ,since the UK has even more overpowered characters than North America.

The OP seems to want to know their ranking in 616 Earth, which won't be high at all in most time periods that don't involve massive death or depowerment of superhumans.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to mention the X-Men have telporters and a planetary danger scanning machine

Not that there's a shortage of characters that can beat them from a planet away


----------



## Shivers (Jan 7, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Almost 10 pages. Drop them in Philippines...... No marvel heroes in the Philippines



Triumph Division.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shivers said:


> Triumph Division.



Oh yea they're there  I forgot


----------



## Krypton (Jan 7, 2013)

New York is one of the worse place to drop them.

HELL, Galactus might just show up for the hell of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Krypton said:


> New York is one of the worse place to drop them.
> 
> HELL, Galactus might just show up for the hell of it.



for the sake of the match we assume it's monday, so that won't happen


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

OP is not including random cosmic appearance by Galactus or Celestials or others. Quite frankly those characters would ignore the Naruto team because they don't register at all.

They won't register to herald levels and even the major villains would at best be mildly amused at some fun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

would this thread go differently @ MvC ? 


or is that only for Bleach ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2013)

Well this thread is certainly amusing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

I was going to answer but I  remembered
No one gives a fuck about MvC


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Im telling you Purpleman guys. He is the hax version of Talk no jutsu.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Unrelated I just discovered Frog Thor.
> 
> I don't know what to think right now.



The original Walt Simonson run that introduced that concept was actually really good, though.

Also Doctor Strange is really not up to his old levels these days. You'd want to call on Doctor Voodoo instead.

Fuck, a lot of these guys could just destroy/blow up/collapse Tobi's dimension


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Fuck, a lot of these guys could just destroy/blow up/collapse Tobi's dimension



It's a huge list but Thor the Thunder Frog solos


Frog Thor: What do you do when you're fighting a 6'6 Frog foul villains?


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 7, 2013)

Gateway is in Australia isn't he?

Also the Nova corps are around

On topic: Cosmonaut dog might do it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hehe, if we start talking about Marvel Cosmics, then we're never getting out of here


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn straight that Thor the thunder Frog is a cosmic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

We also have Spider Pig as well .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Have I mentioned that Aunt May's pet Poodle is a pet avenger?



Beat Thanos it did


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

That is not a poodle. That is clearly a Maltese/Westie mix


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

My apologies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Imagine the Uchiha duo come across a famous but deadly Babysitter for the Richard twins. You know which one I am talking about. The one that is not suppose to fucked with while she is on the clock.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

That would make the toothpick attack rather hilarious


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

FEAR ME MARVEL EARTH, FOR I HAVE MASTERED THE POWER OF LOTS OF SHARP POINTY STICKS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thread cant be close without mentioning of ...



Now it is complete .


----------



## Hale (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Thread cant be close without mentioning of ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is complete .



This looks sam and dean level awesome what comic is this? I must read


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

guardians of the galaxy
Couldn't tell you when tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jan 7, 2013)

If we are allowing the mighty character shield, then Captain America solo's the whole trio all the while lecturing them about what it means to be patriotic and a good person.  Juubi bleeds from a well-placed shield bash to the neck region.  Steve throws his shield through Tobi and the vibranium somehow disturbs his connection to that pocket dimension and the return path of the shield takes him out.  Then, Captain calmly punches through Madara's Susano and lands a clean one on the jaw.

'MURICA!!!!!


----------



## La speranza (Jan 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> would this thread go differently @ MvC ?
> 
> 
> or is that only for Bleach ?




The result would be completely different 

Though, it's not because they overestimate Naruto characters. Majority there don't seem to view comics as powerful as the consensus is here. 

Briefly, they think that Juubi is at best a small country buster, and they believe that Thor would be owned by a small country buster. Not all of them of course...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll take Murica's shield over Japan's tentacles any day


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thor puts his hammer down! In the juubi's ass


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I'll take Murica's shield over Japan's tentacles any day



A-fuckin-greed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

If they want a God, they'll have it. Thor even without the full Odin Force should be able to take the 3 with some effort.

Actually, No, just send in the Sentry.



He'll make Bacon out of you!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thor ? Son they don't even make it pass Iron Man.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Thor ? Son they don't even make it pass Iron Man.



I want to assume that Thor is faster than Iron Man. But I personally think that the Sentry is all Marvel need to solo the whole HST and more.

Heck I bet Michael Pointer can solo the whole HST.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2013)

All right I like this thread too much. i'm opening it back up for a bit.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> All right I like this thread too much. i'm opening it back up for a bit.



Good enough reason as any other really


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> All right I like this thread too much. i'm opening it back up for a bit.


sounds legit 


so .. someone post more animals


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2013)

someone tell me what issue and series it is in which spidey babysits zabu


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

MARVEL ADVENTURES: SPIDER-MAN


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

by Tom Beeland


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## egressmadara (Jan 7, 2013)

All I care to say is that they get raped.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite funny to see the squirrels of SG taking down Juubi


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh oh, it got unlocked. Franklin says GO AWAY and they listen


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Could the hst stand a chance against one of the other planets in marvel? Do they have any low powered planets out there without crazy technology?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 7, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Could the hst stand a chance against one of the other planets in marvel? Do they have any low powered planets out there without crazy technology?



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Well not the skrulls, that would just be silly
Not the Kree
Not the Anihalation wave
Good heavens, not the shi'ar with their imperial guard
Not the raxapadians
Not the Majesdians

Maybe Breakworld, if they can hold on long enough until one of them shoots the Kitty Bullet at them


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

Just kidding, those guys sleep with pillows made of diamonds


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, y'all forgot one of the best ones.

*HIT MONKEY*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

YOU MORON, TALKING ABOUT THE HIT MONKEY CALLS THE HIT MONKEY


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jan 7, 2013)

Still can't believe the OP decided to drop them into New York.  Fuck, let's humor him and say that Juubi nukes right out of the gate and the various teams with the real shit-kickers don't come in.  They would still have to contend with anyone of the human-run military forces in the Marvel U that have adjusted to these super-powered figures.  I would say a massive force of Sentinels or S.H.I.E.L.D or the fucking army/navy/air force alone might be enough to steamroll the three given the access they have to tech.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2013)

To be fair there's not that many places he could drop them off...though he could have at least chosen Houston or something I guess

He could have dropped them in Florida...though all's fun and games until you piss off the Man-Thing


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> To be fair there's not that many places he could drop them off...though he could have at least chosen Houston or something I guess
> 
> He could have dropped them in Florida...though all's fun and games until you piss off the Man-Thing



I think Scarlet Spider lives in Houston. :B


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> To be fair there's not that many places he could drop them off...though he could have at least chosen Houston or something I guess
> 
> He could have dropped them in Florida...though all's fun and games until you piss off the Man-Thing



At least that isn't right on the doorstep of a Skyfather and what amounts to a baby Celestial


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think Scarlet Spider lives in Houston. :B



and he's the the only cape there. until the noise eventually alerts the Rangers


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> and he's the the only cape there. until the noise eventually alerts the Rangers



Who knows, i wouldn't be surprised if Godzilla is actually living under Houston. :B

Honestly, it wouldn't be hard to believe that it would take someone like Thor like 5 minutes to make it from NY to Houston.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2013)

can Mole Man kick their ass too ?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess you could make a case for the other planet the kitty bullet went _through_, if they didn't have any major feats elsewhere. Although even they had some degree of interplanetary spacecraft.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Woah I thought this would be gone when I woke up.

Good job guys


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Wait y'all, what about Planet Sakaar....oh wait...they trapped the Silver Surfer....Nvm

Anyways More Hit Monkey!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

they have a pretty jacked up son of Hulk there


----------



## Es (Jan 7, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> they have a pretty jacked up son of Hulk there



Red Kings still alive too right? 

They get raped


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought Sakaar got eaten by Galactus?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2013)

Melkor said:


> I thought Sakaar got eaten by Galactus?



Exactly. 

It no longer exist.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread probably would've made a _lot_ more sense as a gauntlet rather than "dropped in the verse".
Meh. At least everyone's apparently having fun with it.


----------



## Xrdv (Jan 7, 2013)

feebas_factor said:


> This thread probably would've made a _lot_ more sense as a gauntlet rather than "dropped in the verse".
> Meh. At least everyone's apparently having fun with it.



Y, good times


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Rocket Raccoon is 100 times more awesome than Hit monkey. 

Drop them in the Caribbean?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Rocket Raccoon is 100 times more awesome than Hit monkey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2013)

That cute he can take on Bullseye, its not like Rocket has tech to threaten Thanos or anything...oh wait....






/argument


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2013)

I raise your argument by a Deadpool. :B

We all know that Thanos was Jealous of Deadpool. :B


----------

